# Tanto peggio, tanto meglio



## _Azur_

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know the meaning of the expression: "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" in Italian?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please  provide some information about the *context*, thank you 

What does "provide* some context *" mean? 
*How and in which forum to create - edit - post a thread correctly*


----------



## ohbice

Non vorrei andare contro le regole, ma penso che la frase abbia un senso generale, avulso dal contesto. Significa che non è importante guardare alle perdite provocate da una data azione/operazione, quello che è importante è distruggere. Più si distrugge, maggiore è il senso positivo dell'azione/operazione. E' un po' il contrario rispetto a un altro ben noto modo di dire, "non gettare il bambino con l'acqua sporca". "Tanto peggio tanto meglio" significa che anche a costo di gettare via il bambino (la cosa utile e buona) con l'acqua sporca (la cosa inutile e cattiva), meglio gettar via tutto piuttosto che cercare di conservare qualcosa con il rischio di preservare anche una parte di cose non più sopportabili.


----------



## _Azur_

Oh! Sorry!
The expression is "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" and it is written in a text that talks about a situation of political uncertainty in a country after a period of a military dictatorship. So they say that citizens are resigned to an attitude of "tanto peggio, tanto meglio".
Thanks!


----------



## Tegs

I don't really understand how this phrase is used. Could you give another sample situation please? Bice - you're idea of "throwing the baby out with the bath water" exists in English, but it doesn't sound to me like the same thing as "tanto peggio, tanto meglio".


----------



## Teerex51

I think it's a calque from French, but I'm not at liberty to quote the original expression. Its meaning is (my free, colloquial take) "we're screwed either way".


----------



## Tegs

Ok, thanks Teerex. In that case, given your context in post #4 Azur, please give the full Italian sentence about the resigned citizens in question. Also explain what type of text it is (e.g. newspaper?) - then we can help you translate it correctly.


----------



## ohbice

Per le persone ignoranti come me, Teerex, cosa significa in italiano quello che hai scritto? Forse un bel "eccheccenefrega"?


----------



## ohbice

Tegs said:


> I don't really understand how this phrase is used. Could you give another sample situation please? Bice - you're idea of "throwing the baby out with the bath water" exists in English, but it doesn't sound to me like the same thing as "tanto peggio, tanto meglio".



L'idea è simile, anche se hai ragione nel sottolineare che non è esattamente la stessa cosa. _Tanto peggio tanto meglio _significa che ci si augura che le cose vadano male per qualche motivo, così per qualche altro motivo - quest'ultimo ritenuto più importante - si può comunque approfittare della situazione che si è venuta a creare. Per fare un esempio tipico (nessuno me ne voglia, ma il "tanto peggio tanto meglio" è tipicamente un pensiero politico) possiamo immaginare la situazione di stallo del Partito Democratico nell'attuale periodo post-elettorale. Gli iscritti al PD che tifano per il "giovane" Renzi potrebbero augurarsi (e in effetti si augurano, io credo) che il tentativo di Bersani di creare un nuovo governo naufraghi definitivamente. _Tanto peggio_: Bersani fallisce e ci tocca rinunciare a un governo a guida PD, andare di nuovo alle elezioni e magari perderle. _Tanto meglio_: Bersani alla prossime elezioni non si candiderà, come candidato premier del PD avremo finalmente Renzi.
_Evitiamo di buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca _potrebbe invece essere il motto dei "bersaniani", in questa fase: evitiamo di tifare per il fallimento di Bersani, perché buttando via quella che per voi renziani è l'acqua sporca (Bersani è in sella e a Renzi tocca rimanere dietro le quinte) si rischia anche di buttar via il bambino, cioè la cosa importante: il Partito Democratico è il partito che ha il numero maggiore di deputati e di senatori, e non è detto che andando subito alle elezioni questo risultato possa essere raggiunto di nuovo. Anzi, rischiamo di perdere.


----------



## longplay

"The worse the better" non è accettabile ?


----------



## _Azur_

Grazie mille per le risposte!
Insomma, da quanto avete detto capisco che "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" vuol dire che in una situazione in cui ci sono due opzioni, alla fine nessuna delle due sarà buona, giusto? 
La frase sarebbe un po' così: "I cittadini erano rassegnati al tanto peggio, tanto meglio" (tutto questo, come ho detto prima, nell'ambiente di insicurezza che arriva dopo un periodo di dittatura). 
Secondo voi, l'espressione "go from bad to the worse" avrebbe un po' lo stesso senso?
Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

_Azur_ said:


> ... da quanto avete detto capisco che "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" vuol dire che in una situazione in cui ci sono due opzioni, alla fine nessuna delle due sarà buona, giusto?



Vuol dire che è meglio scegliere la soluzione peggiore, perché a lungo termine, anche se dovesse arrecare danni alla maggior parte della gente comune (e certamente li porterà, i danni), porterà comunque vantaggi per la propria piccola parte (che poi questi vantaggi arriveranno veramente è solo una speranza).



_Azur_ said:


> Secondo voi, l'espressione "go from bad to the worse" avrebbe un po' lo stesso senso?
> Grazie!



No, questo in italiano si può dire con l'espressione idiomatica "cadere dalla padella nella brace". Ma il significato è diverso, e rischiamo di andare o.t.


----------



## longplay

Mi permetto di insistere su "_the worse the better"_ che sarebbe una frase storica ampiamente commentata da ​google, anche in inglese.


----------



## Tegs

Grazie Bice, capisco meglio cosa vuol dire  Allora in inglese, l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente, da quello che hai detto nel post 12 è: _The people/citizens of [Nome del Luogo] took the attitude "things can only get better"_. 

Non è per niente ottimo, mah!  

LP - the worse the better non significa che dopo la situazione terribile poi la cosa diventa meglio, allora qui non va bene. Esiste questa frase, allora la trovi su Google, ma si usa in situazioni diverse. Vuol dire semplicemente: peggio è, meglio. I'll give you an example in English. You hear that a guy you really don't like has got the flu. So, if you want to be mean, you say "ha! the worse he is, the better!"  Spero che sia chiaro


----------



## Pat (√2)

Tegs said:


> Vuol dire semplicemente: peggio è, meglio.


Aspetta, Tegs 
_Tanto peggio, tanto meglio -> più le cose vanno male, meglio è._
C'è sotto tuuuuuutto un ragionamento, che Oh, Bice! in parte ha fatto.


----------



## longplay

Scusa, Tegs, ma io mi baso sul "senso" che conosco: "portiamo le cose agli estremi...tanto, prima o poi, ne trarremmo vantaggio" oppure "portiamo le cose agli 

estremi...poi faremo i conti". Penso che tu abbia utilizzato un 'senso e contesto' leggermente diversi.

P.es. : si sta perdendo una battaglia e si è disperati:
"tanto peggio, tanto meglio" vorrebbe dire 'così finirà (terminerà), anche se moriremo tutti'. 

I 'contesti', per me almeno, sono questi.


----------



## Mary49

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tant-pis-tant-mieux/ _Motto francese con cui si vuole esprimere paradossalmente che, più le  cose vanno male, tanto meglio è, perché più vicino, rapido e radicale è  da sperare il mutamento o la soluzione. 						 						_


----------



## Teerex51

Mary49 said:


> _Motto francese con cui si vuole esprimere paradossalmente che, più le  cose vanno male, tanto meglio è, perché più vicino, rapido e radicale è  da sperare il mutamento o la soluzione. _


Which, curiously enough, is at odds with the way the French explain it... _[hoping the link doesn't get zapped]_


----------



## Tegs

Ok, I am now thoroughly confused. There are various possible interpretations of the Italian, from what I'm reading in the posts so far. It could either be "throwing good after bad", "we're screwed either way", "the worse, the better", or maybe something else, boh  All I can say is that those three English expressions mean quite different things, so which you use depends on what you think the Italian means.


----------



## MR1492

"Mankind faces a crossroads. One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness, the other to extinction. Let us pray we choose correctly." ... Woody Allen


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> "Mankind faces a crossroads. One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness, the other to extinction. Let us pray we choose correctly." ... Woody Allen



In other words, (we're) _standing between a rock and a hard place. _


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Non si potrebbe dire qualcosa di letterale (che ovviamente non è idiomatico in inglese) come: 
S_o much the worse, so much the better! _
_The worst may be the best.
Too bad, [all the better/so much the better]. _
 (si capirebbe il senso o no?)


----------



## Tegs

MR1492 said:


> One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness, the other to extinction.



Yea, this is where I'm at - just reaching the sign saying "despair" and wondering whether to go any further along this road of confusion  

Between a rock and a hard place is a good idiom, but it doesn't suggest that things are going to improve, and the "things will improve" idea seems to be one of the interpretations here.


----------



## EdenMartin

Tegs said:


> Ok, I am now thoroughly confused. There are various possible interpretations of the Italian, from what I'm reading in the posts so far. It could either be "throwing good after bad", "we're screwed either way", "the worse, the better", or maybe something else, boh  All I can say is that those three English expressions mean quite different things, so which you use depends on what you think the Italian means.


"Tanto peggio tanto meglio" vale sia come l'auspicio di chi vuol trarre vantaggio da una catastrofe (come ben detto da Bice con l'esempio dei renziani di fronte a Bersani), sia come espressione del desiderio che una situazione insopportabile non si prolunghi, che giunga al più presto alla catastrofe purché sia finita (come segnala Mary sia pure riferendosi al tant pis tant mieux del francese). I due significati, come vedi, non sono poi tanto lontani tra loro e per questo si trovano sovente combinati nella stessa espressione. Perciò occorre valutare il contesto per decidere di volta in volta qual è il senso vero, o prevalente, di "Tanto peggio, Tanto meglio".


----------



## AshleySarah

Tegs said:


> Yea, this is where I'm at - just reaching the sign saying "despair" and wondering whether to go any further along this road of confusion
> 
> Between a rock and a hard place is a good idiom, but it doesn't suggest that things are going to improve, and the "things will improve" idea seems to be one of the interpretations here.



Tegs, what do you think of "it's always darkest before the dawn"?  Perhaps even, "when you reach rock bottom, the only way is up"?


----------



## Einstein

A superficial reasoning in some areas of the left is that worsening conditions (tanto peggio) will cause a political radicalisation that will favour revolutionary politics (tanto meglio).
Wishful thinking... There's probably no general translation, but in this case it might be, "The worse things get, the better it'll be for us". Not very concise, but "The worse, the better" would be incomprehensible. To tell the truth it would be incomprehensible in Italian too, if it suddenly appeared as a new expression.


----------



## GavinW

Einstein said:


> A superficial reasoning in some areas of the left is that worsening conditions (tanto peggio) will cause a political radicalisation that will favour revolutionary politics (tanto meglio).
> Wishful thinking... There's probably no general translation, but in this case it might be, "The worse things get, the better it'll be for us". Not very concise, but "The worse, the better" would be incomprehensible. To tell the truth it would be incomprehensible in Italian too, if it suddenly appeared as a new expression.



I've been here before, many times, with this one, and I've struggled a bit with it. As amply demonstrated already, it's specific, political jargon, and therefore much used in Italian political reporting and commentary. I identify completely with the close analysis given by bice, confirmed by EM, and summed up neatly by Einstein. I'm happy that a translation such as the one suggested by Einstein is accurate, good, and usable. 

I still frequently have to render this expression. I tend to use a tweaked version of Einstein's suggestion, eg "The worse it gets, the better things will be". This plays on the implied contrast between "it" and "things", and between the present tense ("gets") and the future tense ("will be"), which: 1) obviates the need to say "for us" (using the personal pronoun says something that is necessary, but, at the same time, I feel, doesn't quite say enough about it); and 2) implicitly, but strongly, reinforces the idea that the situation in the first scenario ("The worse...") and the second senario ("..., the better...") are radically and meaningfully different, altered.

That said, we can play around with the basic idea: "The worse things get now, the better off we'll be". But I wouldn't exclude a freer approach, such as "(the philosophy of let things go to rack and ruin; we only stand to gain/we'll come out tops".


----------



## ohbice

Einstein said:


> Wishful thinking...



Einstein get the point here: behind the "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" way of thinking always lies a lie.

Per tornare al post nr.4: "...is written in a text that talks about a situation of political uncertainty in a country after a period of a military dictatorship. So they say that citizens are resigned to an attitude of "tanto peggio, tanto meglio", direi che la confusione di Tegs può essere dovuta al fatto che in questa frase, così come è stata riportata, il riferimento al "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" mi sembra non così attinente.
Ciao.


----------



## EdenMartin

_Azur_ said:


> Oh! Sorry!
> The expression is "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" and it is written in a text that talks about a situation of political uncertainty in a country after a period of a military dictatorship. So they say that citizens are resigned to an attitude of "tanto peggio, tanto meglio".
> Thanks!



In any case, the italian expression contains resignation or satisfaction (we have to understand the point of view in the context) because things are going bad; but highlights above all the wish. Therefore the right translation is usually "The worst, the better". A good example in this article's incipit, from IHT Global Opinion.
The Worse, the Better  	By MASHA GESSEN
  MOSCOW — I’ve long told myself and anyone  else who would listen that things in Russia will get a lot worse before  they get better. I have even thought, in accordance with an old  dissident adage, that “the worse, the better”: the faster and more cruel  the crackdown, the sooner the regime itself will crack. What I did not realize was just how bad “worse” was going to feel.


----------



## Pat (√2)

oh said:


> behind the "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" way of thinking always lies a lie.


O, magari, un colossale, sanguinoso dibattito che ha lacerato la sinistra europea fin dai tempi del "rinnegato Kautsky" - e forse anche prima - e che, per l'Italia, possiamo barbaramente riassumere nell'antica "dialettica" tra peggiorismo e migliorismo, massimalismo e riformismo, fatalismo e interventismo...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

longplay said:


> Mi permetto di insistere su "_the worse the better"_ che sarebbe una frase storica ampiamente commentata da ​google, anche in inglese.





Tegs said:


> LP - the worse the better non significa che dopo la situazione terribile poi la cosa diventa meglio, allora qui non va bene. Esiste questa frase, allora la trovi su Google, ma si usa in situazioni diverse. Vuol dire semplicemente: peggio è, meglio. I'll give you an example in English. You hear that a guy you really don't like has got the flu. So, if you want to be mean, you say "ha! the worse he is, the better!"





√2 said:


> Aspetta, Tegs
> _Tanto peggio, tanto meglio -> più le cose vanno male, meglio è._
> C'è sotto tuuuuuutto un ragionamento, che Oh, Bice! in parte ha fatto.


La frase citata da LP e riscontrabile in internet è collegata a questo:
_Chernyshevsky was a founder of Russian populism,  and agitated for the revolutionary overthrow of the autocracy and the  creation of a socialist society based on the old peasant commune. Chernyshevsky saw class struggle  as the means of society's forward movement and advocated for the  interests of the working people. He is reputed to have used the phrase "the worse the better", to  indicate that the worse the social conditions became for the poor, the  more inclined they would be to launch a revolution.
_Qui l'espressione "The worse, the better" è usata nello stesso modo in cui è usata in italiano: una certa parte auspica che le cose vadano addirittura peggio di come stanno andando, perché una volta toccato il fondo si produrrà un cambiamento, che quella parte auspica, perché a suo vedere costituisce un miglioramento.


----------

